# What would be your choice?



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thinking of future litters and just wondered what most peoples preferences are colour-wise to Siamese and Orientals for those of you who like the breed.

What do feel about Tortie Point Siamese and Tortie Orientals? I am guessing you either love them or hate them, I don't think there is any in between with a tortie...for me they are just that little bit different than a solid point in the Siamese.

We are thinking of putting Wispa with a Red Point next time, meaning all girls would be Seal or Chocolate Tortie Point Siamese and Seal or Chocolate Tortie Orientals, boys would be all or either Seal Point, Chocolate Point, Havanas and Black Orientals.

Xenia is going to a Blue Point and if I'm right I think she could have Blue Point, Chocolate Point, Lilac Point in solid pointed and/or tabby pointed.

It would be nice to find out what people prefer and how much call there would be for certain colours and breed especially the Torties.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am a bit of a tortie lover ... So I would go tortie ... Choc Torties are just yummy in any breed... One is on my list to own ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a tortie lover too - so I would go for it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of torties especially tortie pointed Siamese - the odd one catches my eye but in general I prefer solid colours. I did make the mistake of saying that to someone who bought one of my kittens ... they already had a tortie point


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love to have a lilac tortie Siamese  I think they are very special looking :001_wub:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

In the Burmese world, there are some stunning torties but they are generally seen as harder to sell! For my first litter with Darcy, am putting her with a brown as he is proven and I will get popular colours! As it is my first litter, this seems sensible! But for next year, I have the opportunity of putting her with a red import which would be fab genetically but which brings torties into the equation!

I was a tortie-sceptic until I started stewarding and I have now seen loads of them and they have so grown on me! I think tortie meezers are gorgeous too but I don't know if the selling difficulty is the same!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

To clarify this is the type of tortie I love :001_wub::001_wub:
Their little faces are so slim, I don't like when they are too busy to see their gorgeous blue eyes x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm a sucker for torties , have always had them .... i guess it's a personal choice ...... perhaps being a redhead i am drawn to the naughtiness , and independence ...... oh and stubborness


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

After seeing that tortie Oriental on here the other day, that is what I would like and with the Siamese I like the darker points, I presume they would be chocolate.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not really a tortie fan of any breed.

Tortie Burmese are very popular here, with breeders specialising in reds and torties. While Birmans and Ragdolls in red, cream or tortie aren't so well liked by the general public. Siamese and Orientals in tortie seem to do fine in finding homes. 


Xena, chocolate point to a blue point will give you seal or blue carrying chocolate if she carries dilute. 
If blue carries chocolate you can get chocolates, and if she carries dilute lilac.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not really a tortie fan and prefer solid colours and points, some of the fawns and cinnamons I've seen pictures of are beautiful.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Just as an owner/admirer I like solids and points too. I love the 'traditional' looking Siamese with the chocolate coloured points and always intended having one until I discovered Burmese. Having said that, when I go to choose a kitten I always pick based on personality not looks. 

The same way I choose my men.:wink::001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny, when I've had torties for adoption, they've always been the first to go!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

They all sound gorgeous colours! I think the lilac tabbys are nice :w00t:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My personal preference in Siamese is for the solid points, but I love the tabby points too.

I love the idea of a tortie Oriental, especially if it's a blue 



Firedog said:


> After seeing that tortie Oriental on here the other day, that is what I would like and with the Siamese I like the darker points, I presume they would be *chocolate*.


Or seal :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm not a huge tortie point lover. Sometimes the markings can distort the face, if that makes sense? Especially seal torties. A well marked seal tortie is a beautiful sight, though!

However, I adore tortie selfs- I find them so irresistable.

I know you won't be looking at breeding tortie and whites but Rags of Mazpahs is one of the most fantastic cats I've ever seen!!

Mazpahs Siamese and Oriental Girls


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I have to admit, I'm not a huge tortie point lover. *Sometimes the markings can distort the face,* if that makes sense? Especially seal torties. A well marked seal tortie is a beautiful sight, though!
> 
> However, I adore tortie selfs- I find them so irresistable.
> 
> ...


Jordan, that's exactly what I was trying to say, but as usual don't make any sense!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I LOVE tortie point siamese and tortie Oris, especially when they have a phantom of the opera type face and markings.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your thoughts, we will definitely do this mating, I think it seems asking on here and also asking friends etc I think more people like them that don't, it will be interesting to see how we do.
Jordan I know what you mean about torties can distort the face, I have actually thought this myself in some seal torties, I actually prefer blue torties but we wont get a blue tortie from Wispa... at least I don't think we will.
We took Taylor to one of the Mazpah boys, Wispa is going to Burnthwaites who is the son of the lady who has the Mazpah cats. Rags is a stunning girl isn't she...very pretty.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Xena, chocolate point to a blue point will give you seal or blue carrying chocolate if she carries dilute.
> If blue carries chocolate you can get chocolates, and if she carries dilute lilac.


Thankyou SC, we should get a nice mix of colours from Xenia then, I hadn't realised she could have seal points too, looking forward to Xenias first litter and also Wispas next litter, thanks again, your help with colours is much appreciated.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Rags is gorgeous - never seen a cat quite like that before! 
Sharonbee - I am sure they will all be gorgeous.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Rags is gorgeous - never seen a cat quite like that before!
> Sharonbee - I am sure they will all be gorgeous.


Isn't she wonderful? Such an amazing looking puss! :001_tt1:

If you're going for a Burthwaites/ Mazpahs stud, Sharon, you're definitely on for a winner and incredibly beautiful litters. In fact, all your litters have been gorgeous, you choose very well indeed! (Nic was your last Daddy, wasn't he?)

If I was to get another Meezer/Ori (I can't with Spooks, it'd be too stressful for him), I would definitely be looking at a Mazpah or Burnthwaites- very lucky to be so close to such fab breeders :thumbup1:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Isn't she wonderful? Such an amazing looking puss! :001_tt1:
> 
> If you're going for a Burthwaites/ Mazpahs stud, Sharon, you're definitely on for a winner and incredibly beautiful litters. In fact, all your litters have been gorgeous, you choose very well indeed! (Nic was your last Daddy, wasn't he?)
> 
> If I was to get another Meezer/Ori (I can't with Spooks, it'd be too stressful for him), I would definitely be looking at a Mazpah or Burnthwaites- very lucky to be so close to such fab breeders :thumbup1:


Thankyou, we do try and find good studs, some have been titled, others not, but as long as they are healthy and of a good temperament throwing beautiful litters and kept in good conditions then we are happy.
I am really looking forward to seeing what our Wispa and Burnthwaites Chester will have...I do hope he isn't already entertaining when the time comes lol.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Isn't she wonderful? Such an amazing looking puss! :001_tt1:
> 
> If you're going for a Burthwaites/ Mazpahs stud, Sharon, you're definitely on for a winner and incredibly beautiful litters. In fact, all your litters have been gorgeous, you choose very well indeed! (Nic was your last Daddy, wasn't he?)
> 
> If I was to get another Meezer/Ori (I can't with Spooks, it'd be too stressful for him), I would definitely be looking at a Mazpah or Burnthwaites- very lucky to be so close to such fab breeders :thumbup1:


You are really lucky to be so close to them - have you seen Burnthwaites Pinterest pages - lots of VERY lovely photos and articles


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> You are really lucky to be so close to them - have you seen Burnthwaites Pinterest pages - lots of VERY lovely photos and articles


Scuttles off to have a nosey....


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou everyone for your thoughts, we will definitely do this mating, I think it seems asking on here and also asking friends etc I think more people like them that don't, it will be interesting to see how we do.
> Jordan I know what you mean about torties can distort the face, I have actually thought this myself in some seal torties, I actually prefer blue torties but we wont get a blue tortie from Wispa... at least I don't think we will.
> We took Taylor to one of the Mazpah boys, Wispa is going to Burnthwaites who is the son of the lady who has the *Mazpah cats. Rags is a stunning girl isn't she...very pretty.*


My gorgeous chocolate tortie Oriental is one of Rags' kittens


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

She is just so beautiful, Dougal.:001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh I feel a new crush coming on  She is lovely.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> My gorgeous chocolate tortie Oriental is one of Rags' kittens


Bloody hell, I don't even really like torties that much and I would catnap her in a heartbeat - she is beeeyoootiful!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Firedog said:


> She is just so beautiful, Dougal.:001_wub:





Jonescat said:


> Ooh I feel a new crush coming on  She is lovely.





Aurelie said:


> Bloody hell, I don't even really like torties that much and I would catnap her in a heartbeat - she is beeeyoootiful!


Mazpahs Tutti Frutti aka Pixie says thank you for the lovely compliments


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous, gorgeous girl!! :001_wub:

I am a sucker for tortie selfs :001_tt1:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have Havana, oriental cinnamon,choc tortie and lilac tabby points. I love the seal points, the darker the better.

I would love an oriental bi colour. 

I got my cats as adults and picked them because of their temperaments.

I think what has always drawn me to siamese is the wonderful eye colour and that gorgeous voice.

Getting rather anxious now, can feel another cat coming on.lol


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> I have Havana, oriental cinnamon,choc tortie and lilac tabby points. I love the seal points, the darker the better.
> 
> I would love an oriental bi colour.
> 
> ...


Are there photos of your feline brood anywhere? I would love to see them


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pixie is very scrummy!:001_wub:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lol re pics. I am really rubbish at anything technical but I did ask my husband if he would take some and load them. I will get round to it......hopefully.lol


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> lol re pics. I am really rubbish at anything technical but I did ask my husband if he would take some and load them. I will get round to it......hopefully.lol


Yes we don't believe you have all these amazing meezers and orientals unless we see them 

Stop hiding them away!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I like Torties :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Rags and Pixie wow :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> My gorgeous chocolate tortie Oriental is one of Rags' kittens


Your girl is gorgeous, I am really looking forward to having some tortie kittens now, I hadn't realised how much I liked Torties myself until I saw our Wispas Mummy...she was stunning.

It has been lovely to read everyones thoughts on colours and I am quite surprised at how many do actually love the torties too.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I have to admit, I'm not a huge tortie point lover. Sometimes the markings can distort the face, if that makes sense? Especially seal torties. A well marked seal tortie is a beautiful sight, though!
> 
> However, I adore tortie selfs- I find them so irresistable.
> 
> ...


OH WOW!! I want her!!  :001_tt1: :001_tt1:



sharonbee said:


> Thankyou everyone for your thoughts, we will definitely do this mating, I think it seems asking on here and also asking friends etc I think more people like them that don't, it will be interesting to see how we do.
> Jordan I know what you mean about torties can distort the face, I have actually thought this myself in some seal torties, I actually prefer blue torties but we wont get a blue tortie from Wispa... at least I don't think we will.
> We took Taylor to one of the Mazpah boys, Wispa is going to Burnthwaites who is the son of the lady who has the Mazpah cats. Rags is a stunning girl isn't she...very pretty.


I bet they will be stunning! :001_tt1: Loads of breeds have torties don't though? They are all stunning, Im sure they will be snapped up, I want one lol! P.s. how do they get on with other pets just out of curiosity! 



dougal22 said:


> My gorgeous chocolate tortie Oriental is one of Rags' kittens


OH what did you say your address was again?!  :001_tt1: I feel a cat-napping coming on!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I prefer full on tortoishell to the pointed version and when it comes to Siamese I prefer the traditional colours and types though.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> I bet they will be stunning! :001_tt1: Loads of breeds have torties don't though? They are all stunning, Im sure they will be snapped up, I want one lol! P.s. how do they get on with other pets just out of curiosity!


Orientals and Siamese seem to get on with any breed or any pet in my experience,Some of our kittens have gone to new homes with dogs and within a week I have had photos sent to me with them snuggled up with the dogs in their baskets.
I have owned them long before I bred them, At the moment I have my Siamese and Orientals with all these breeds... Persian, Maine Coon, Norwegian Forest Cat, Sphynx, I have owned some with iguanas, snakes and a dragon, obviously I never allowed the python out of her vivarium when the cats were around but the Siamese did used to love to bask in the sun with the Iguana....

If you scroll down this page on my website you will see one of my boys with the iguana, they were best of friends....

https://sites.google.com/site/daintipawz/faqs


----------

